

Do something positive - leave your job - sw1205
http://shop.holstee.com/pages/about

======
tseabrooks
I hate designers with more good taste than sense. That mess of characters
isn't easy on the eyes. It doesn't make you look hip or cool. Making it an
image means my readability bookmarklet won't work on it. There might be lot's
of good info there but who want's to spend 5 minutes untangling that mess.

~~~
mattm
Something I learned teaching English in China.

People who learn English as a second language and whose native language
doesn't use latin letters have an extremely difficult time reading words in
ALL CAPITALS.

I was amazed when I gave a class a handout once which had sentences in all
caps and they had an extremely tough time reading it.

Since many people do not read each individual letter, but read by looking at
the word, putting a word in all capitals changes the structure of the word and
makes it more difficult to read.

~~~
GFischer
Hmm... maybe they didn't learn English the way it "should" be learnt, but
applied the way Chinese use letters? (aren't ideograms supposed to convey the
meaning? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_characters>)

I don't think Russians or other people that use the Cyrillic alphabet, or
Greeks have the same problem - so I believe it's not the different character
set, but the ideograms.

Learning a language as an adult is hard, I just wonder if it might have
something to do with that. (I never had problems reading German or Portuguese
in all capitals, or other languages I've tried learning, but they're almost
the same language as English or Spanish when compared to an ideogram)

~~~
julsonl
Having studied both Chinese and English, I agree with you. Once you possess
some sort of mastery with the English alphabet, you can more or less pronounce
words phonetically. You might not know the meaning, but you could at least
read it. With Chinese, Mandarin in particular, either you know the word or you
don't. There might be clues to the word that (equivalent to English prefixes,
roughly) allow you to associate it with an ideogram that you recognize and
guess its pronunciation, but then you have to choose among 4 intonations of
saying it.

------
pluies
This looked like a standard quite nicely typed "motivational speech", albeit a
bit cliché, until the last sentence: "Live your dream, and wear your passion".

Coming from what appears to be (I didn't know them before) a t-shirt company,
to me it now reads as "life is short, buy our t-shirts". But maybe I'm just
jaded. :)

~~~
jackolas
Buy our shirts so we can have other people make shirts for less money. But
only 10%.

------
galisevych
Not easy to just leave job with wife and kiddo on your shoulders. Yeah it is
sounds good, but any job have good things and bad things, i'd say better try
to find positive, good things about your job and concentrate on it, learn to
concentrate on good things.

~~~
exit
or we could add "don't have kids and don't get married" as advice

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Kids are ok, really.

~~~
VinzO
They are much more than just ok. It is great to have kids.

~~~
daten
Great as in emotionally satisfying to the parents? or great for society and
the environment?

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Great for pushing myself to think about what I really want and how I can
achieve that.

------
sp4rki
I would have been impressed if this was done CSS3, but really... An image?
With a wall of text? A wall of text with words being pulled at random? A wall
of unreadable text being pulled at random with little stylistic elements and
such a variation of weights that my eyes water (and tears flow because of the
pain) when reading it? I now wish to never leave the sanctity of my corporate,
well paying job which, by the way, allows me to buy stuff, eat, and provide
for my family.

I hate this sanctimonious bullshit people try to pull off as being
motivational. Everyone knows that loving your job is the best way to go, but
you could be doing a lot worse (tried being a shoeless kid with no clean water
and a sever case of malnutrition) than not 'loving' your job.

You might not enjoy working at your local McDonalds, but if that's where you
are now (for a lack of a better job) you better freaking try your hardest to
better yourself, and in the process smile when you're giving me my fricking
order. Not everyone has the luck of getting their dream job right away or the
benefit of rich parents that allow some fast climbing in the social world.
Stop preaching.

------
jpdbaugh
I disagree about getting lost to find yourself. Sometimes you won't be able to
get back out a self dug hole without a helping hand.

~~~
mvp
what do you mean? are you speaking from experience?

~~~
jpdbaugh
Both the articles statement were vague I guess, however I was referring to
getting lost in thoughts and the trap of trying to figure everything out
before making your move. I really am starting to find that is not have
conscious thought about everything you want to do with your life and instead
just do it. I really think over thinking or "getting lost" second guessing
everything holds a lot of people back, including myself.

------
meowzero
My eyes hurt trying to read it. Besides, I like my job anyway. It would be a
negative if I leave it.

------
alina24
Yes,given that 1)you have money saved 2)your family won't starve 3)you are
prepared for anything that comes next.

------
grobolom
Sure, maybe the plug is a bit cheesy.

But these guys are really great. I met Mike from Hostlee at the 'A Better
World by Design' conference up in Providence. He's a really cool guy, and
definitely believes in living what you dream. I kinda wish he had designed
that whole poster himself.

Still, very cool, considering his dream is helping others.

------
terra_t
somebody's been taking seth godin way too seriously

------
uast23
"Quit your job" is not the crux here. The crux here is "Live your life" and
one way of achieving it could be quitting your job. And I think the cut-out is
trying to convey the same. It actually says "IF YOU DON'T LIKE YOUR JOB, QUIT"
rather than "QUIT YOUR JOB". Quitting the job or sticking to it will hardly
matter as long as priorities are set straight.

Regarding the readability of the message, I think it depends on your reading
frequency. I did not struggle at all. And just for the records, my native
tongue is not English.

------
esponapule
Live Well, Laugh Often, Love Much

------
webuiarchitect
That's what I was saying all the time

------
makeramen
slightly related?: their recycled wallets look cool.

